
Students Build a Car the Blind Can Drive - nreece
http://www.wired.com/autopia/2009/07/blind-driver-challenge
======
spkthed
What a fascinating concept. Not only can this potentially revolutionize the
lives of millions of people, but the implications past that are staggering. If
this was a standard option how many lives would be saved from the moment
distractions? How many sleepy drivers would be saved from hurting themselves
or others?

The next iteration of highways and freeways requires technology like this to
happen. There's no reason that we can't travel much, much more quickly than we
do currently and adapting cars to help prevent accidents and avoid the
situations that cause them is a necessary catalyst.

How nice would it be to commute to work every day and avoid the traffic jams
that plague cities?

I for one can't wait to see this progress.

